# Gaming PC Configuration Under 30000/- Rs



## froyo121 (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey Guys,
I am Planning to Buy a Gaming PC Previuosly Had Samsung RC 520 Laptop With Core I5 First Generation Processor Clocked at 2 Ghz with 4 Gb Ram And 2 Gb Graphics but now I want to Buy a Gaming Desktop as i Have sold my laptop.
I do have some knowledge of Computer Components but then also I want to collect more Knowledge ao i can select the best Components at Mu Budget.
I have a strict Budget of 30000 Rs.

1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')
Ans: Well I will be Playing Games Like Counter Strike,Condition Zero,Global Offensive,Max Payne 3,GTA San Andreas,GTA V,Spiral Knights and Some Call Of Duty Versions.

2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.
Ans: 30000 /- Rs (Can Go Upto 31 to 32 k Max)

3. Planning to overclock?
Ans: NO

4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?
Ans:Windows 7/8/8.1/10 (Well previously I used Windows 7 and i am really comfortable in using Windows 7 so what do you guys should go for windows 8 to be future proof??and yes i do Have OS so the OS price is not included in the budget)

5. How much hard drive space is needed?
Ans:500 GB to 1 TB

6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.
Ans:Yes i Do Have a Samsung LED of 1366x768 Resolution.

7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?
Ans: I Just Have Monitor( That Is a 28 Inches LED)

8. When are you planning to buy the system?
Ans:In a Month

9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?
Ans:No,But Yes this will be My First time.(If i need to take Any Precautions so surely tell i would surely keep that In Mind)

10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?
Ans:I Live In Silvassa,Union Territory of Dadra And Nagar Haveli(I May Go For Online Shopa as this is a Small City but i May Go for Local)

11. Anything else which you would like to say?
Ans:Well As I will buy this Desktop for Like Gaming i will also be using it for Browsing Internet(Multiple Tabs) as everybody does and Morever I Just Want to have Knowledge So i can Select the best components under this Price range Whether it may be A Intel Or AMD Configuration.
Also Morever i can select other components but i get confused in Selecting Motherboard and GPU so i would be really happy If anybody can Help me choose Future Proof GPU and motherboard under this Range.
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2015)

*Processor*Intel i3 4150*7,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1*3,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz
*2,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB*10,500**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100**Monitor*none*0**Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**32,200*


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> *Processor*Intel i3 4150*7,500**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*GIGABYTE GA-H81M-S1*3,500**Memory*Corsair Vengeance 4GB 1600MHz*2,500**Graphics Card*Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB*10,500**Power Supply*Antec VP450P*2,500**Cabinet*Cooler Master Elite 311*2,300**Internal Storage*WD Caviar Blue 1TB HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW-24D3ST DVD/RW*1,100**Monitor*none*0**Keyboard*Dell MK200 Keyboard and Mouse*800**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**32,200*




GPU can be changed to gtx750 1gb oc. Because he already have monitor with just 1366*768. So there will be no Full HD gaming. So a gtx750 can hold off. There by saving about 1000 bucks.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 4, 2015)

Hello Everyone,
Thank You So Much for the Replying for example If my Budget Goes down 5 k that means 26 K because i am Thinking to Buy A New OS So what do you guys think? ? In that range will it be able to Find best Components?? 
And thank you so much Sunil and Jkul for the Suggestion I will surely consider it.
And wanted to know that CPU Cooler Stock?? What does that mean? ? Means fo we get it or we have buy it seperately??
Regards,
Aman.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 4, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Thank You So Much for the Replying for example If my Budget Goes down 5 k that means 26 K because i am Thinking to Buy A New OS So what do you guys think? ? In that range will it be able to Find best Components??
> And thank you so much Sunil and Jkul for the Suggestion I will surely consider it.
> And wanted to know that CPU Cooler Stock?? What does that mean? ? Means fo we get it or we have buy it seperately??
> ...



Increase your budget for your OS.OK.
CPU Cooler Stock means you dont need any after market cooler like cooler master hyper tx3 evo cooler.OK.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 4, 2015)

bssunil said:


> Increase your budget for your OS.OK.
> CPU Cooler Stock means you dont need any after market cooler like cooler master hyper tx3 evo cooler.OK.


Thanks For Clearing My Doubt. Well I will be Going For Windows 8.1 so its okay I will surely increase budget for that but guys if I include that 5k in 32 k I mean Means the Configuration under 27 k Is that possible ???
Means can I get a Configuration under 27 k???
Also In this Configuration can I play Battlefield 4 And GTA V without lag???? and other games too which I mentioned???
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2015)

^ there is no scope for a gaming rig in 27k budget considering those games. 750Ti is bare minimum these days and still not future proof.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^ there is no scope for a gaming rig in 27k budget considering those games. 750Ti is bare minimum these days and still not future proof.


Future Proof?? Well I understand that Mate but actually Most Probably I will Playing These Types of Games only which I have Mentioned but yes in the Future I will Surely upgrade but now I am really Need of A Gaming Desktop so if you can guys Suggest that would be really Helpful to me??
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 4, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Thanks For Clearing My Doubt. Well I will be Going For Windows 8.1 so its okay I will surely increase budget for that but guys if I include that 5k in 32 k I mean Means the Configuration under 27 k Is that possible ???
> Means can I get a Configuration under 27 k???
> Also In this Configuration can I play Battlefield 4 And GTA V without lag???? and other games too which I mentioned???
> Regards,
> Froyo.




Without lag - yes, but you've to turn down settings to medium or even low and resolution to 1366*768.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 4, 2015)

jkultimate said:


> Without lag - yes, but you've to turn down settings to medium or even low and resolution to 1366*768.


Hey,
Yes Most Probably I will be Playing Games like CS,Spiral Knights and Day of Defeat Etc the Games like GTA V and Battlefield i will be playing these games but a Veey little time.
So can You Suggest a Configuration Equal to 27 K???
Regards,
Aman.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 4, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Hey,
> Yes Most Probably I will be Playing Games like CS,Spiral Knights and Day of Defeat Etc the Games like GTA V and Battlefield i will be playing these games but a Veey little time.
> So can You Suggest a Configuration Equal to 27 K???
> Regards,
> Aman.



Even if you remove the dvd drive and use a local cabinet instead of CM Elite 311, the config would still be close to 30k. The components aren't worth compromising for.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 4, 2015)

Well Actually I am Just Try To Get Everything Under 33 k Including OS? ? But Its Okay. No Problem in that.Will Surely Consider that.
Now About Well This Was The Intel Line right also what about the AMD i hope there will be a AMD rig Also Possible under this Budget right??Also I dont Mind If Its Intel Or AMD so i am going to Take both Consideration And Select The Best for me??So Anyone Can give me some Possible Configurations of AMD Rig??
Regards,
Aman.


----------



## jkultimate (Jun 5, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Hey,
> Yes Most Probably I will be Playing Games like CS,Spiral Knights and Day of Defeat Etc the Games like GTA V and Battlefield i will be playing these games but a Veey little time.
> So can You Suggest a Configuration Equal to 27 K???
> Regards,
> Aman.




In that budget, that too for gaming, you can't go below specs mentioned by bssunil. 

If you are that tight in cash, I suggest you to go with some local cabinets like Zebronics which costs about 900rs. So you can save about 2k.... that's the maximum you can cut out from these configs.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 5, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Future Proof?? Well I understand that Mate but actually Most Probably I will Playing These Types of Games only which I have Mentioned but yes in the Future I will Surely upgrade but now I am really Need of A Gaming Desktop so if you can guys Suggest that would be really Helpful to me??
> Regards,
> Froyo.



Hi [MENTION=315749]froyo121[/MENTION],

For a gaming rig in this budget, then you go with the [MENTION=105611]bssunil[/MENTION] configuration. 

I'd like to add word in your future proofing rig question. In my opinion, the future proof rig has the latest CPU and the new MOBO with the latest technology. For most future proofing rig use the overclocking CPU to increase the maximum speed as per game or application requirements.  

In short, for future proofing, your main focus on the CPU and MOBO. With that in future, you can upgrade the other components like RAM and GPU.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 5, 2015)

Yes Your Correct Thanks For That 
Regards,
Froyo.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello Guys,
I really Thanks Sunil For Suggesting me the Components Thank you so Much I will surely take them in to my Consideration.
Also I Searched the Web And Found Some More Configurations under 30 k Here are this :- ( This Does Include a Monitor But if I Subtract That Comes under 30 K Near about 28 K )
Here It is :-
Cabinet :-  Antec ASK-4000B-U3 Mid Tower Cabinet :- 1900 
Ram :-  Transcend DDR3-1333 DDR3 4 GB PC DRAM :- 2261 
Hard Disk :-  Seagate Barracuda 1 TB Desktop Internal Hard Drive. :-  3900 
Power Supply :-  Cooler Master Thunder 500 Watts  PSU. :-  3250 
Processor :-  Intel 3 GHz LGA 1150 G-3220. :- 3900 
Graphics Card :- Sapphire AMD/ATI R7 250X 1 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card. :- 8,000 
Mother Board :- Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1 Motherboard Rev ver 1.0. :- 3,650 
Total  :-  Near About 27 k.
And The Website is may be saying That We Can surely Run Games Easily at Low Setting at 1366*768 Resolution. Now I don't know will it really Work or not ?? But Yes once again thank You So much For Suggesting me a Build Sunil. 
If Some one can also Suggest me AMD Rig That will be also be good if it comes under that budget??
and Also if anyone wants to Suggest Some Changes in This Config then they are open to  I would really love that as it would be helpful to me.
*Source :-*3 Best Gaming PC Configuration Under Rs 30000 - Candytech


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jun 5, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Well Actually I am Just Try To Get Everything Under 33 k Including OS? ? But Its Okay. No Problem in that.Will Surely Consider that.
> Now About Well This Was The Intel Line right also what about the AMD i hope there will be a AMD rig Also Possible under this Budget right??Also I dont Mind If Its Intel Or AMD so i am going to Take both Consideration And Select The Best for me??So Anyone Can give me some Possible Configurations of AMD Rig??
> Regards,
> Aman.



*edit : don't post outdated info,this is the latest suggested 30k gaming config here:*
source : *www.digit.in/forum/pc-components-c...c-buying-guide-suggested-configs-2015-q2.html

Budget - 30k (gaming rig)


*Processor*Intel G3220*3,830
**CPU Cooler*Stock*0**Motherboard*Gigabyte GA-H81M-S1*3,600**Memory*Kingston HyperX Fury DDR3 4 GB 1600 MHz*2,250**Graphics Card*Sapphire R7 250X 1 GB DDR5*8,000**Power Supply*Corsiar VS450*2,450**Cabinet*Any local cabinet without PSU*900**Internal Storage*WD Blue 1 TB 7200 RPM HDD*3,500**Optical Drive*Asus DRW 24B3ST DVD R/W*1,000**Monitor*Dell IN2030 19.5" LED Monitor*6,600**Keyboard*Logitech MK200 Keyboard & Mouse Combo*750**Mouse*included in combo*0**Total**32,880*


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 6, 2015)

bssunil said:


> edit : see the above post edit regarding outdated info


Thanks For The Help will Surely Post my final Config Soon.
Regards,
Aman.

- - - Updated - - -

Well Guys Well I was Browsing Through Flipkart For Graphic cards I saw some Cards Which were priced at 4k to 5 k like Nvidia GTX 650 or 660 I don't understand what is the Difference between these cards do they Low Performance??
Regards,
Aman.

*edit: there is no recommended amd rig for gaming in 30k budget,your only option is intel.*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 6, 2015)

I don't think a GTX 660 would be priced that low. Plus its 2 generations old. Not worth buying.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 7, 2015)

Hello,
Sorry for that mistake Mate actually talking about the Geforce 610,620,630 there cards are like priced under 5000 Rs so any difference between Them I understand that there will be a difference of Quality and Performance but is there a Huge Difference??
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 7, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Hello,
> Sorry for that mistake Mate actually talking about the Geforce 610,620,630 there cards are like priced under 5000 Rs so any difference between Them I understand that there will be a difference of Quality and Performance but is there a Huge Difference??
> Regards,
> Froyo.



They are beyond EOL period. People who need a backup GPU buy them for display output only.


----------



## DK_WD (Jun 8, 2015)

froyo121 said:


> Thanks For The Help will Surely Post my final Config Soon.
> Regards,
> Aman.
> 
> You are welcome


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 17, 2015)

Guys one more question is that Should I go for Windows 7 Or Windows 8.1???? As also Windows 10 is being released to Market soon.
well I am More Comfortable with Windows 7 so what do you prefer???
Regards,
Froyo.


----------



## udaylunawat (Jun 17, 2015)

The thing is Windows will be launched on July 31 and it is a 1 year Free Upgrade for Windows 7 and Windows 8/8.1 Legal users. So it depends whether you will be changing your O.S in an year and also whatevers cheaper.
P.S :- Windows 8.1 is Good for Gaming albeit the rumours.


----------



## froyo121 (Jun 19, 2015)

Thanks For The Suggestion Mate.


----------

